# SKY Broadband - Quality & Opinion



## Locke

Hi all,

I am just wondering has anyone in RoI signed up to the Sky Broadband package?

I am currently with Eircom and have sky TV, the prospect of moving to them is very tempting as it reduces it to one bill and saves my a about €250 over the year.

My big worry is if the broadband service isn't great, but am I right in assuming it won't be much different from Eircom as it's the same line?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Locke

Thanks for reply sahd. Will more than likely move. Makes sense to.


----------



## DaveyWavey

My Sky Broadband service was switched from Eircom and activated 2 weeks ago. I got a great deal as I got an early signing bonus. Service is fine and same as it was on Eircom NGB. The router, while simple to setup, didn't connect properly and after logging a call with Sky it was sorted the next day. Got my final Eircom bill yesterday and was hit with a €25.65 charge in lieu of not giving Eircom 1 month's notice.


----------



## Locke

Thanks DaveyWavey, and thatnks for they heads up on the months notice.


----------



## rayn

I am a Sky TV customer and I preregistered with Sky for broadband and recently got an offer for " unlimited broadband" and evening and weekend calls local and National for €40 pm. An Extra €7.50 gets you anytime calls nationally and to 20 international destinations.
As I am with Vodafone for €45p,m.  including anytime national calls and free calls to 3 mobiles without the international calls (Skype will do here) I will not be changing.


----------



## Locke

Ah that's fair enough. We don't use the phone at home as we have mobiles, but I do know that you need to pay the rental with sky. The eircom one we are on is €62.50 so the €40 package would suit us fine.


----------



## joer

Hi LOCKE.
The sky broadband should be the same as with Eircom. Just make sure that you check with Eircom as to when your contract is up to avoid having to pay a cancellation fee. Dont give any account number to sky until you know for sure that you are changing otherwise it could get messy,(I found out the hard way)
The Sky deal is a very good one for price.


----------



## Locke

Thanks for the post joer. Out of contract thankfully.


----------



## Guest125

I'm with Sky BB since 3rd of Jan, very happy with it.


----------



## partnership

I also moved to Sky from Vodafone.  I was paying 45 per month and now pay 18.50 per month and have more free calls and the broadban is unlimited.  I got in early when they were offering the broadband for a tenner a month.  I know someone else who was offered it for 20 a month but he stuck to his guns negotiated and got it for the tenner.

I did have problems in the switchover and was without broadband for a week but that is all sorted now and I am very happy with the service as it is a lot faster.


----------



## Guns N Roses

Have any of the previous posters who changed over to Sky noticed any increase in broadband speeds?


----------



## seantheman

Just make sure that you're not one of the 20% of users that would have to pay an extra €10 because of where you live ie. €57.50 pm rather than €47.50 pm for the unlimited broadband and talk anytime.
[broken link removed]


----------



## seantheman

partnership said:


> I also moved to Sky from Vodafone. I was paying 45 per month and now pay 18.50 per month and have more free calls and the broadban is unlimited. I got in early when they were offering the broadband for a tenner a month.


 
I assume that line rental isn't included in this package?


----------



## partnership

seantheman said:


> I assume that line rental isn't included in this package?


 
You don't pay line rental with anyone except eircom as far as I know.  I was with vodafone and didn't pay line rental with them either unless they incorporate it in the plan.


----------



## seantheman

partnership said:


> You don't pay line rental with anyone except eircom as far as I know. I was with vodafone and didn't pay line rental with them either unless they incorporate it in the plan.


 
Was it fixed line or mobile broadband you had with Vodafone?
I stand to be corrected but i always thought that if anyone (ie. Eircom, Sky, Imagine etc.)were providing a broadband and calls package over a fixed line, then you were charged line rental. Even though the rental may be included as part of the bundle cost?
As shown in the Sky package http://www.sky.com/ireland/broadband-talk/


----------



## serotoninsid

partnership said:


> You don't pay line rental with anyone except eircom as far as I know.  I was with vodafone and didn't pay line rental with them either unless they incorporate it in the plan.


That's not the case (unless your talking about something other than fixed line).  I'm currently with vodafone (fixed line) and there is definitely a line rental element (the most expensive line rental in europe).


Have also been with BT, UTV & Smart Telecom in the past - and there was always a line rental element regardless.


----------



## seantheman

serotoninsid said:


> That's not the case (unless your talking about something other than fixed line). I'm currently with vodafone (fixed line) and there is definitely a line rental element (the most expensive line rental in europe).
> 
> 
> Have also been with BT, UTV & Smart Telecom in the past - and there was always a line rental element regardless.


 
Sorry Sid, I think our posts crossed while I was editing.


----------



## Leo

Guns N Roses said:


> Have any of the previous posters who changed over to Sky noticed any increase in broadband speeds?


 
They both use the same lines/equipment, so there'll be no speed increase.


----------



## Dearg Doom

One thing to note about Sky broadband and the Skyhub (the modem they provide) is that the Skyhub is tied down a lot. You can not configure your own DNS servers (say if you choose to use google DNS say or, as I do, OpenDNS for content filtering) you won't be able to do so. Nor are you allowed to use an alternate DSL modem.


----------



## guideanna

i rang Sky about 2 weeks ago enquiring about a bundle for the unlimited broadband, the landline, sports and the entertainment package (not inc. movies) and was quoted €110 per month!!!
I have heard of ppl getting same for under 100 so i'm going to go back and see if they can do anything for me.


----------



## DaveyWavey

I switched to Sky in February and initially took the Sky Talk Freetime package. This gives free local calls during evenings and weekends. However, I have since upgraded to Sky Talk Anytime as the cost of local calls is astronomical outside of the free times. 9.7cent connection fee plus 6.7 cent per minute means a 30 minute local call call costs over €2. For an extra €7.50 per month all local, national and many international calls are now free all the time. If you are not a heavy user of local calls then Freetime is perfect.


----------



## Guns N Roses

I thinking of changing from Eircom to Sky. I'd be interested to hear some more posters experiences who have recently moved to Sky. 

In particular I'd like to know if anyone has experienced slow broadband speeds or poor service etc.?


----------



## potnoodler

Remember to give 30 days notice in writing to your current provider evidently its every isp t&c


----------



## cmalone

*No contract with Magnet.ie*

seems this might be an option in some areas www.magnet.ie

Eircom unfortunately don't have a good record in customer service email their complaints section at ccm@eircom.ie and see how long it takes to get a reply!

Their customer service is via outsource company www.capita.ie


----------



## Leo

Guns N Roses said:


> In particular I'd like to know if anyone has experienced slow broadband speeds or poor service etc.?



The broadband will be running on exactly the same equipment/lines, there will be no difference.

I'm a Sky TV customer, but decided not to move to them for Broadband as they were no cheaper than Vodafone. Sky's customer service has always been good the few times I've needed to call on TV related issues. You may wait a few minutes to speak to someone, but when you do, they generally resolve the issue there and then, or if they can't, they'll phone you back.


----------



## Locke

Leo said:


> The broadband will be running on exactly the same equipment/lines, there will be no difference.


 
As you would expect.

However, I didn't get that same performance when I switched. They overloaded the line and as a result performance was down from 15mbs to 2/3mbs. Took them 3 weeks to resolve.

On a side note and relating to Customer Service, it took them 2 months and 5 phone calls to actually get rid of a package I requested when switching BB to them and redesigning my package. Had incredible problems trying to get them to do the most trivial things.


----------



## jdwex

One thing to be aware of is that Sky have not launched a faster FTTC (vdsl)  product, unlike Vodafone and Magnet (and eircom). You may find yourself unable to take up the new faster products when they launch in your area if you are still in contract and sky haven't launched the service


----------



## coquito

Was thinking of going with Sky phone and broadband. Have got Sky TV. Broadband with Eircom, phone with Digiweb. Too many bills. Digiweb package includes international calls, very important with family abroad and international calls making up 50%. The package costs €43 per month, sometimes runs to €60ish with calls to mobiles as service is so bad in our area. Reason I don't change broadband to Digiweb is I will break contract if I make any change. Eircom broadband costs €60.98 per two months. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

